# What Do you sold ?



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

Here are few tools on the quebec classified adds ;


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Machine, sell your tools to these Quebec gentlemen, since they think Quebecers should be working harder. Then they can lead by example :thumbsup:

http://www.globalnews.ca/Canada/caq...work+harder+like+asians/6442696938/story.html


----------



## A smooth finish (Mar 19, 2012)

Its all French to me.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

forget buying a used zook


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> forget buying a used zook


 I just sold a used zook 2 a fellow member on this site!!
I sure as would not have sold it 2 some1 on this site if it was crap!
So maybe there r some decent second hand zooks out there!!!!


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> forget buying a used zook


Did this and won't do it again....at least not on a zook.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> I just sold a used zook 2 a fellow member on this site!!
> I sure as would not have sold it 2 some1 on this site if it was crap!
> So maybe there r some decent second hand zooks out there!!!!


yes that would be and great yours was good but there is too many others that are not so good


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

i bought my taper for 400. i've spent probably another 400 on parts. 3 trips out to the place to buy them from( 3 hours lost per trip at least) another 350 or so. i've probably spent over a day fixing it up in time at least( 400 minimum). i took a day to go get it from the states( weekend but still my time, call it 300)

all that adds up 1850 if you want to look at it from a time equals money perspective. i could have bought a brand new one for a lot less from allwall i think. 

however i have learned a ton about how they work from fixing it up and in a few years or so i would have wound up having to tune up my zook and learn all that stuff anyway. 

if i ever buy another taper i will definitely go brand new. so there is a little food for thought for all you guys out there getting ready to buy a taper.


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Automatic-Tapers/

you guys do the math.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Square Foot said:


> Did this and won't do it again....at least not on a zook.


 If u know what u r looking at there is not much on a zook u cannot fix by urself:yes:
Its only bits of metal put together with screws and bolts which u can buy spares pretty cheap from all-wall or walltools or anywhere that stocks the parts:thumbsup:
Sh*t man its not rocket science 2 change a few parts on a zook,its about being mechanically minded!
But some people cant even find a spark plug in an engine so if thats the story, well buy new everytime!!
And pay the dealer 2 fix it after the warranty runs out:thumbup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Only you french can make one word "bazooka" become 7 words "Outils tireur de joints tape tech Bazooka"

I feel sorry for any hen pecked man who is married to a french women.









But then again, you frechies like to brag you invented oral sexx:whistling2:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

carpentaper said:


> i bought my taper for 400. i've spent probably another 400 on parts. 3 trips out to the place to buy them from( 3 hours lost per trip at least) another 350 or so. i've probably spent over a day fixing it up in time at least( 400 minimum). i took a day to go get it from the states( weekend but still my time, call it 300)
> 
> all that adds up 1850 if you want to look at it from a time equals money perspective. i could have bought a brand new one for a lot less from allwall i think.
> 
> ...


 Sorry chief u have had a bad run but u drive 2 pick up parts that u r saying cost $350:blink: Its cheaper online!!
Ok u say u have had a **** zook but if i remember it was ur first zook and it was an old blueline gun!!
It was the first gun they made and i still have 1 in my garage that is about 20 years old and still runs sweet so slagging of stuff that u really dont no about is wrong!
If i remember right i told u which spring was missing for the drive:thumbsup:
Its a simple thing about a zook! I know a blueline zook insideout but i have a columbia that i am not so sure about when it comes 2 fixing ,but i can do it!
I will say it again i have sent a zook 2 my oz friend and he has payed it and if he is not happy with it i will take it back!
So slag of second hand zooks if u want but really if u cant fix it, run it,get a slop box
Thats my rant over, but **** it p*sses me off


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

VANMAN said:


> If u know what u r looking at there is not much on a zook u cannot fix by urself:yes:
> 
> i did not know what i was looking at when i bought it. but if i knew then what i know now i could have got all the parts in one go and spent half of that time fixing it up. learning is expensive.
> 
> i don't think there is anything on a zook you cannot fix yourself. i would have to say i could not have done it without columbias taper repair vidoes. so a big thanks to columbia


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

carpentaper said:


> VANMAN said:
> 
> 
> > If u know what u r looking at there is not much on a zook u cannot fix by urself:yes:
> ...


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

even just the little stuff like using a shim when tightening the set screw on the cable drum and the like could make a huge difference in how it runs.


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

VANMAN said:


> If u know what u r looking at there is not much on a zook u cannot fix by urself:yes:
> Its only bits of metal put together with screws and bolts which u can buy spares pretty cheap from all-wall or walltools or anywhere that stocks the parts:thumbsup:
> Sh*t man its not rocket science 2 change a few parts on a zook,its about being mechanically minded!
> But some people cant even find a spark plug in an engine so if thats the story, well buy new everytime!!
> And pay the dealer 2 fix it after the warranty runs out:thumbup:


Have repaired most of my tools at one point or another... bazooka, mud runners angle heads, boxes etc.. so no problem there. It's when the item is misrepresented that I have a problem.

Bought a bazooka a little while back and description stated as "lightly used for a short time and put in storage for about a year". received it gummed up with mud broken parts and definitely not "lightly used" as stated. The pics did not show enough to evaluate, but I took a chance anyways. I can fix it myself but with >>added costs<< the aggravation is still there.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Square Foot said:


> Have repaired most of my tools at one point or another... bazooka, mud runners angle heads, boxes etc.. so no problem there. It's when the item is misrepresented that I have a problem.
> 
> Bought a bazooka a little while back and description stated as "lightly used for a short time and put in storage for about a year". received it gummed up with mud broken parts and definitely not "lightly used" as stated. The pics did not show enough to evaluate, but I took a chance anyways. I can fix it myself but with >>added costs<< the aggravation is still there.


 Yea i do understand whats being said:thumbsup:
It really is a bit of a lottery buying anything second hand thats for sure!
But then again i have bought new stuff that has been crap,and getting ur cash back is not so easy!!:blink:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> Yea i do understand whats being said:thumbsup:
> It really is a bit of a lottery buying anything second hand thats for sure!
> But then again i have bought new stuff that has been crap,and getting ur cash back is not so easy!!:blink:


What I mean is, for me it is not worth it to buy a Zook when a new one comes at least Col, 5 Fuking:jester: year warranty,

Tell me what part, scuse the pun of 5 years do you not understand.....


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> Yea i do understand whats being said:thumbsup:
> It really is a bit of a lottery buying anything second hand thats for sure!
> But then again i have bought new stuff that has been crap,and getting ur cash back is not so easy!!:blink:


it's too sensitive of an item to have overlooked something, there is a time frame for rebuild

I know everyone understands time


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

It's always handy to learn how to repair or rebuild your own zooka at home, or any auto tools for that matter, then if you have problems out in the field you already know how to repair or adjust them with minimal down time. I'm better at fixing a zook than I am running it, or should I say I tend to swear when running it and not when I'm fixing it :yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> It's always handy to learn how to repair or rebuild your own zooka at home, or any auto tools for that matter, then if you have problems out in the field you already know how to repair or adjust them with minimal down time. I'm better at fixing a zook than I am running it, or should I say I tend to swear when running it and not when I'm fixing it :yes:


Wow,,, were the complete opposite kiwiman, I should move to kiwi land,, that way....

I can run the tools, while you can fix them,,,,or

I can hold the sheep, well you can F:blink:.......... I'm not going there:whistling2:


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

HAHA! me too kiwi. i have spent more time fixing mine than running it. but i've only used it on three smallish jobs.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> It's always handy to learn how to repair or rebuild your own zooka at home, or any auto tools for that matter, then if you have problems out in the field you already know how to repair or adjust them with minimal down time. I'm better at fixing a zook than I am running it, or should I say I tend to swear when running it and not when I'm fixing it :yes:


I know em inside out


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> What I mean is, for me it is not worth it to buy a Zook when a new one comes at least Col, 5 Fuking:jester: year warranty,
> 
> Tell me what part, scuse the pun of 5 years do you not understand.....


 Columbia,TT,Dm all come with a 5 year warranty but a blueline gun comes with a limited life time warranty!
So can any1 put some light on what is a limited life time warranty


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> Columbia,TT,Dm all come with a 5 year warranty but a blueline gun comes with a limited life time warranty!
> So can any1 put some light on what is a limited life time warranty


*lim·it·ed*

   [lim-i-tid] Show IPA 
adjective 1. confined within limits; restricted or circumscribed: a limited space; limited resources.

bout all I could find.........?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

A limited lifetime warranty under 2bjr would mean JACK.
But If a part breaks under normal use They MIGHT replace it..:thumbsup:


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

"Limited" lifetime could mean.

Excessive wear not deemed normal. ( abuse )

Change of ownership.

Altering the product.

Or possibly not filling out the registration in a timely manner.

Warrantee terms can be very loose with some manufacturers.


----------

